# Ma prochaine acquisition



## Phil_XXXVIII (Feb 14, 2018)

Salut à tous ! 

J'aimerais débuter une collection de montres, mais j'ai un budget limité à 500$ Canadiens (je suis au Qc) par pièces, je suis toujours aux études donc les Oolex, Omega, U-boat vont attendre un peu !

J'avais les yeux sur quelques Seiko et sur la Audaz Gallant. Je voulais vos suggestions, je suis nouveau dans le monde des montres et je ne connais pas toutes les marques très bien ! 

J'aime les pièces de + de 40mm qui sortent un peu de l'ordinaire, mais j'aime aussi les styles classiques plus vintage !

Merci,
Phil


----------

